# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  VTzilla - Расширения для Firefox

## Val_Ery

Многие  используют ресурс https://www.virustotal.com/ для "единоразовой" проверки на инфицированность подозрительных файлов.
Некоторые используют этот же ресурс для просмотра веб ссылок на предмет наличия в ссылках явной инфекции или попадания интернет-ресурсов в черные списки, как распространителей спама и всяческой заразы.

Уже достаточно давно https://www.virustotal.com/ предлагает своим пользователям десктоп-приложение, позволяющее отправлять файлы для анализа с использованием контекстного меню (доступ - по правой кнопке мыши).
Страница документации - https://www.virustotal.com/ru/docume...-applications/
Оттуда же можно скачать программу "на пробу"...

Ещё один продукт, предоставленный создателями ресурса - VTzilla.
Это расширения для Огнелиса, на сегодняшний день версии 1.5. Позволяет оценить "благонадежность" узла, ссылка на который указывается на неких веб ресурсах.
Страница загрузки - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vtzilla/
Страница документации - https://www.virustotal.com/ru/docume...er-extensions/
При нажатии на "Add to firefox" начинается загрузка адд-она, последующее нажатие на "Install" (появится после загрузки расширения) приведет к перезагрузке браузера и установке add-on'а при старте Огнелиса.

Расширение устанавливает Virustotal toolbar, позволяющий произвести поиск по базе ВирусТотал.
/**Здесь я просто проверил ссылку на rghost*/
Вложение 455835

Или напрямую проверить ссылку.
/**Здесь я просто проверил ту же ссылку на rghost, нажав соседнюю кнопку*/ 
vt1.png

Эта же самая функция доступна по правой кнопке мыша - Scan with VT - запускается процесс анализа ссылки на virustotal. 
81550765ae11.png

И при загрузке файла... В диалог сохранения файла добавлена функция сканирования, запускающая проверку ссылки на ресурс.
95dd123d41d1.png

В общем, итог.
Его проще описать на конкретном примере. На незатемненном скриншоте, показывающем диалог загрузки, слева видна ссылка на некий ресурс (поганцы везде оставляют свои камменты  :Smiley: )
Натравливаю на неё адд-он, нажав на ссылку правой кнопкой мыша и выбрав "Scan with VT". Получаю вот такой результат, открывающийся в новой вкладке:
2856e87da958.png
Ходить туда... не рекомендуется...

То есть, расширение может быть полезно для проверки ссылок, получаемых пользователями в электронных письмах с использованием веб-интерфейса, для проверки ссылок, оставляемых посетителями Ваших сайтов, блогов или просто страничек в своих комментариях и т.д. и т.п.
Оно не подскажет Вам, является ли вирусом загружаемый Вами файл - для этого существует сервис проверки файлов. Но вот предупредить о неблагонадежности узла, надеюсь, сможет...

Если Вы посчитали, что расширение не стоит того, чтобы его использовать... То... удаляется оно, как и любое другое расширение (Tool > Add-on > Extensions). Или вводите в адресной строке _about:addons_ Находите его в списке и нажимаете "Remove".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Artem Zaglada

_Если не на правах рекламы, то вещь стоящая. Спасибо! _

----------

